# incisional pain after birth



## ggparker14 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can someone help me with a dx code for incisional pain postpartum?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lorilynn7657 (Apr 3, 2013)

674.34 reads "other complications of obstetrical surgical wound"; in the description it lists cesarean section or perineal wound. That's probably the closest you'll get for incisional pain pp.
If it's a disruption of the wound, go to 674.1x or 674.2x.


----------



## ggparker14 (Apr 3, 2013)

*incisional pain*

Thank you so much for your help


----------

